# Verschenke Mirror's Edge Steamkey



## LordCrash (15. August 2013)

*Verschenke Steam- und Originkeys an die Community*

Der Thread ist umgezogen, weil ich den Titel nicht mehr bearbeiten konnte..... 

Hier gehts weiter: http://forum.pcgames.de/sonstige-sp...und-originkeys-die-community.html#post9621338


----------



## Kaisan (15. August 2013)

Schöne Geste, auch wenn ich sämtliche Titel bereits durch das Humble-Bundle erstanden habe (und dank doppeltem Key, einmal für Origin, einmal für Steam, fast je zweifach besitze)


----------



## LordCrash (15. August 2013)

Crysis 2 Maximum Edition Originkey ist weg.


----------



## LordCrash (16. August 2013)

Neue Keys dazugekommen....


----------

